# Rights on productions?



## CAZABON (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm a 22 year old college graduate who's fresh out of university since September. The award I was presented with was a masters in music technology. My primary focus since then has been to try and secure an apprenticeship/ work experience as a recording/mixing engineer in a local studio. I've recently partnered up with the owner of a recording studio in my hometown who's allowing me to use his facilities to record artists/ bands etc. as a freelance engineer. Along with all the usual recording/mixing/editing services that I offer, I also compose music for solo artists. . . essentially I'm a novice producer. So, here's my question; What rights (if any) do I own on a piece of music that I have produced? I'm not expecting to be the next Timbaland or anything but I would like to be aware of any royalties that I may be owed? More importantly, are there any legal issues that I should be aware of when writing music for other artists? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not really sure how it works in Ireland but in the US you can Copyright your music and that protects you from someone taking it... And if your writing music for another artist I suggest you get a lawyer and write up a contract


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Not an authority in this area, but as far as royalties go, it is pretty much on an as-agree basis as supported by contract, and if you expect to actually receive any money it has to be by contract with the record label directly.

Copyrights protect the composition and - if it exists - arrangement (usually owned by the composer/lyricist/arranger and their publishing companies, but sometimes they sign them over to the label) and the recording itself (usually owned by the label). Airplay royalties go to copyright owners via BMI & ASCAP in US, not sure in other countries. Whether the producer gets in on any of this depends on if she/he gets in on the copyright ownership and on agreements/contracts with those entities: the publishing company, the label, the airplay monitoring agencies. It gets a bit convoluted, but bottom line seems to be: no contract with someone who has accountants and lawyers, no money likely be received.


----------



## joebertin (Jul 21, 2013)

You need to talk to an attorney. You would have rights to the "recording" if you have something on paper. That needs to be addressed before your start the production.


----------

